# RS86 Time to get strong AF



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

OK decided to delete last log and start over. Slight change in plans for this year.

I was only going to do GPC powerlifting originally but I have now entered Scotland Strongest Man u90kg as well.

GPC Scottish is on Sun 23rd April, SSM u90s is the following Sat 29th.

Plan for the GPC is to hit a 600kg total at <90kg to qualify for the Brits later in the year. Will be satisfied as long as I don't come last at SSM.

16 weeks to get ready so got my work cut out


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In for this one mate good luck.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks bud.

Plan is much the same as with prev log, working around Push Pull Legs except will need to get back to event training again. I'll post events once confirmed but looking like 110kg Axle press for reps and 300kg yolk for 20m plus deadlift for reps, stone to shoulder for reps and keg loading


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> Plan is much the same as with prev log, working around Push Pull Legs except will need to get back to event training again. I'll post events once confirmed but looking like 110kg Axle press for reps and 300kg yolk for 20m plus deadlift for reps, stone to shoulder for reps and keg loading


 Thats some serious weight for U90's mate


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats some serious weight for U90's mate


 Yep. Heaviest comp I will have done by a fair bit. Not expecting to do too well but it might be heavy for everyone so who knows. Also looks like tyre flip for reps 300kg tyre. Fair to say I will be f**ked after this comp lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Yep. Heaviest comp I will have done by a fair bit. Not expecting to do too well but it might be heavy for everyone so who knows. Also looks like tyre flip for reps 300kg tyre. Fair to say I will be f**ked after this comp lol


 16 weeks is a good length of time to prep, touch wood no injuries and it could be a good day.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> 16 weeks is a good length of time to prep, touch wood no injuries and it could be a good day.


 I should do OK with deadlifts i'm hoping and I am decent enough at pressing for my weight. Yolk is a worry as haven't done it at all since I screwed my ankle but feeling good so hopefully manage it fine. I did 240 over double the distance last year at a reasonable speed.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I should do OK with deadlifts i'm hoping and I am decent enough at pressing for my weight. Yolk is a worry as haven't done it at all since I screwed my ankle but feeling good so hopefully manage it fine. I did 240 over double the distance last year at a reasonable speed.


 Get a good set of timberlands mate always wore them on things like yoke and farmers. you will smash it mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Hope it goes well mate, im Hoping to get to the brits again this year we'll see what happens money wise


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Hope it goes well mate, im Hoping to get to the brits again this year we'll see what happens money wise


 Thanks. Slightly worried i'm taking on too much with such a short gap between comps but tbh I can just rest between them. Hoping a 600 total is fairly easy by then - squat progress will decide this as bench and deads are pretty much there already tbh.

Strength-wise you should stroll it. If you make the Brits whats the aim this year? 700+?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Thanks. Slightly worried i'm taking on too much with such a short gap between comps but tbh I can just rest between them. Hoping a 600 total is fairly easy by then - squat progress will decide this as bench and deads are pretty much there already tbh.
> 
> Strength-wise you should stroll it. If you make the Brits whats the aim this year? 700+?


 You'll get the total easy mate, Yeh a 700 total would be nice if I can progress steadily I think it's doable


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> You'll get the total easy mate, Yeh a 700 total would be nice if I can progress steadily I think it's doable


 You've got plenty time to chip away at it .

I'm feeling fairly confident, biggest issue for me is making sure my grip holds on deadlifts but with the strongman training back in the mix this should be fine


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

First session post illness today so just went with the flow and stuck to the basics. Did squats but wanted to see where i'm at for OHP too since I will need to focus on this again.

Squat
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
110kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 5

Barbell Clean and OHP
40kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5

Done


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> First session post illness today so just went with the flow and stuck to the basics. Did squats but wanted to see where i'm at for OHP too since I will need to focus on this again.
> 
> Squat
> 60kg x 5
> ...


 will you reduce the amount of sets you do or do you do that many at all times?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> will you reduce the amount of sets you do or do you do that many at all times?


 Yeah I would most likely do 2-3 warmup sets and then 3 working sets for most things. Just decided to do a bit more today and feel it out because I knew I wasn't going to do any accessory work today.

OHP I will keep the volume much the same since i'll be aiming for reps rather than max in comp


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ill again so that's yet another session missed.Last illness hadn't quite cleared and now my throat is f**ked up, looks like it might be an antibiotics job. 2017 year of the aids so far for me! Was ill start of Dec as well so it's been a bad run of illnesses.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like this will be the events for Scotland's Strongest Man u90s

Event 1: Axle press 110kg for reps

Event 2: 2 sand bags, 2 kegs 110kg each over 20m

Event 3: 330kg Yolk over 20m

Event 4: 300kg tyre flip for reps

Event 5: 230kg deadlift for reps

Event 6: Stone to shoulder for reps, weight tbc


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

That's my singlet arrived for the GPC meet


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bought a Titan Super Centurion suit for deadlifting in as they are fair game in strongman and everyone else will be pulling suited. Curious to give it a bash so hopefully it arrives today and I can try it out tomorrow.

Not done DL for a wee bit looking back over training so hopefully work up to 220 for a few reps and then suit up and do some reps at 230 (comp weight). Will video.

Also thinking about benching tomorrow too. Jumbled up training trying to make up for missed sessions :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Burst.

Deadlifts:
60kg x 5 x 3 (warm up)
100kg x 5
140kg x 5
180kg x 5
200kg x 5
220kg x 5

Put the suit on to try it out at this point. Def makes pulling off the floor easier but really awkward to get set up and breath in lol

240kg x 1
260kg x 1
270kg x 1

The 270 was very sloppy tbh, stall and had to hitch it up.

Seated rows
40kg x 10
50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10 x 3

Cable pulldowns
Wide
35kg x 10
55kg x 10
75kg x 10
85kg x 10 x 2

Close grip underhand
50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10 x 2

Still not 100% after illness so can't see me doing anything for the rest of the day asides from eating and playing Call of Duty...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pleased with tonights training. Did a catch up Push session. Wed will be Legs and Fri will be push again.

Paused Bench
60kg x 5 x 3
80kg x 5
110kg x 3
120kg x 3
130kg Amrap x 5. Target was 3+

OHP (strict)
40kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 3
60kg x 3

Cable pushdowns
10 plates x 12
Stack x 12 x 2

Cable flyes
40 per side x 10
60 per side x 10
80 per side x 10

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Leg day

Box squats
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 5
180kg x 5
180kg x 5

Paused Squats (3 sec pause)
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5

Leg extension
90lb x 15
110lb x 15
130lb x 15
130lb x 15

Hamstring curl machine
90lb x 15 x 4

Done. Feeling it tonight!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Leg day
> 
> *Box squats
> 60kg x 5
> ...


 Do you rest fully on these or are you using them to gauge depth?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Do you rest fully on these or are you using them to gauge depth?


 Yeah I always fully rest on the box for a sec with box squats so I lose the tension and have to re-engage all my muscles to get back up.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

2nd push session of the week went well. Feeling strong.

Paused bench
60kg x 5 x 2 warm up
80kg x 5
110kg x 5
125kg x 3
140kg x 2
Vid to follow

Seated OHP
40kg x 10
50kg x 10
60kg x 10

DB side raises
10kg either side x 12
15kg either side x 12
17.5kg either side x 12

Rope extension
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12 x 2

Single arm tricep extensions
40 x 10 x 3

Pec deck
80 x 10 with 3 sec pause at top x 3

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong benching mate


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong benching mate


 Thanks. Really feel like it's progressing since I started pausing every rep, feeling strong off the chest at the moment. Only wanted 150 paused by April but think I can push for 170 without having to overdo it


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Thanks. Really feel like it's progressing since I started pausing every rep, feeling strong off the chest at the moment. Only wanted 150 paused by April but think I can push for 170 without having to overdo it


 Is that while staying at U90 thats bloody strong mate and impressive.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Is that while staying at U90 thats bloody strong mate and impressive.


 Yep. Still got a bit to go to catch up with some of the top guys at my weight but I'm gonna get there eventually


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Was intending to do some deadlifts on Sun but the mrs has the norovirus so had to scrap those plans. Just going to wait til Wed providing I don't catch it too.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Was intending to do some deadlifts on Sun but the mrs has the norovirus so had to scrap those plans. Just going to wait til Wed providing I don't catch it too.


 Hope your lass feels better soon and touch would you dont catch it mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Hope your lass feels better soon and touch would you dont catch it mate.


 Hope so, selfish cow is cutting into my gym time with this illness crap :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Hope so, selfish cow is cutting into my gym time with this illness crap :lol:


 I've got one of them.... lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decided tomorrow night I'm going to do events training for first time this year. Slightly nervous about trying yolk since I haven't done any since my ankle injury in the summer but need to get back on it ASAP


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tough session tonight. Went as planned and happy with how I did. Feeling it now though!

Axle clean & OHP
43kg x 8 warm up
63kg x 5
63kg x 5
73kg x 5
83kg x 5
63kg x 5

Deadlifts
60kg x 3 x 2
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
170kg x 3
200kg x 3
230kg x 3
230kg x 3

170kg Yolk run for 20m x 4

Stone to shoulder - 60kg x 1, 80kg x 1, 80kg x 1

Done. Ankle felt fine until 4th run in Yolk.

Videos of deadlifts and OHP to follow but internet is playing up but will fire em up at some point.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bit of a shock this morning. First time I have weighed myself for a couple of weeks and i'm down to 86kg. Need to up the calories again


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Squats tonight after work. Left hamstring has been feeling v tight since doing yolk runs so may just have a lighter week to allow me to some events training again Sunday. Will stretch out and guage from my warm up sets.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

After being sat on my ass all day at work hamstring was way too tight so decided best to rest it out this time. Will do some squats and bench on Sunday and leave events til next week.

Ankle/Foot hasn't responded well to doing yolk runs either. Been getting a bit of pain again where I injured it. Hoping the addition of extra supplements as of tomorrow will sort this out but will see as I add more weight in next few weeks.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good log mate looking strong in your lifts.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Good log mate looking strong in your lifts.


 Thanks bud. Happy how training has went recently but still want more


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Struggled for motivation today but got it done. Stupidly smoke a couple joints with my neighbour last night so bit groggy today. Deloaded with squats, still felt hard.

Squats
60kg x 5 x 2 warmup
80kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 7

Bench - Really wasn't feeling this tbh
Incline 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10
Flat
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
112.5kg x 5
127.5kg x 5+. Got the 5. Last rep was a real grinder, near miss but managed to push it out.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Did some mobility work last night. Been neglecting this a bit lately so was pretty tight but feeling the benefit today.

Tonight will do some more event practice along with block pulls and deficit deads. Working all weekend so looking like 2 sessions on Fri - squats am bench pm.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Today went 100% to plan. V happy with lifts today.

Block pulls
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 3
230kg x 3
300kg x 1. Went for a 2nd but was leaning slightly and only wanted the 1 so just bailed. Vid to come

Deficit deadlifts
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5

Yolk
170kg for 20m for 3 runs
240kg for 20m. Ankle felt fine, will see how it feels tomorrow...

Stone to shoulder
80kg x 5
100kg failed twice. Up to chest but nothing left in the tank

Rest til Friday now


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

RS86 said:


>


 fu**ing hell mate really strong lifts and great form too. I'm trying to increase all my numbers on squat bench and dead too altho to be fair my squat and bench are pretty good anyway but my bench is poor. I've done 3 plates for a single


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Joecav said:


> fu**ing hell mate really strong lifts and great form too. I'm trying to increase all my numbers on squat bench and dead too altho to be fair my squat and bench are pretty good anyway but my bench is poor. I've done 3 plates for a single


 Thanks. Was happy with that . I just need to keep it going and keep working.

My squat is my weakest area hence lack of squat videos lol, will keep chipping away at it though


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Woke up today with a slight niggle in lower back and ankle was in fair amount of pain. Defo as a result of the event training on Wed. At this stage i'm considering pulling from SM and waiting til next year and just focusing on the GPC meet.

Decided to stick with squats today but will put next bench session off til next week instead of training again tonight and rest up instead. Last bench session was pretty tough as I decided to skip deload and did the axle OHP few days before.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Training went well today. Warmed up more than usual and back eased as the weight increased.

Squats
60kg x 5, 60kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 3
140kg x 3
160kg x 3
170kg x 3
140kg x 6

Leg press
150kg x 10
150kg x 10
200kg x 10
240kg x 10

Front squats
40kg x 10 x 2. Left it at that as ankle was screaming at me

Lying hamstring curls
17.5 x 10
20 x 10
22.5 x 10
25 x 10

Leg extensions
30 rep supersets
70 x 15, 50 x 15 for 2 sets
90 x 10, 70 x 10, 50 x 10
Feel the burn lol

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Another good session tonight. Everything still going to plan so far.

Paused bench
60kg x 5 x 3 warm up
105kg x 3
120kg x 3
135kg x 3+. Hit 4. 
Failed at top on 5th rep, just couldn't lock out tris. Speed was good off chest and through mid range so still happy with that though

OHP
Push press
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
80kg x 3
100kg fail - just wanted to see if it was there for a single. After bench and the sets before hand it was nowhere near lol.

Strict press
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5

Cable flyes
40 either side x 10
50 either side x 10
60 either side x 10
70 either side x 10

Tricep extensions
70 x 12 for 3 sets, 30 secs rest.

Stopped at this as tris were cramping and spasming like mad lol, already fried from bench and then OHP work


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got news this morning the strongman gym I train at is closing. Was split 3 ways with some k1/mma guys and olympic weightlifting classes, looks like it wasn't working out as some were putting more into it than others.

The guy that owns the kit is looking to get somewhere else to train sorted as there are a group of us who used the gym for strongman. Failing that I'll be pulling from the SM comp and focusing 100% on PL though.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Aim tonight is some speed work on deadlifts and then pull a few singles without straps just to work on hook grip. Looking to keep myself fresh for Sunday as I want 180kgx3 on squats this week.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had a splitting headache after work last night so held off til this morning to train.

Speed Deadlifts

60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3

Then I pulled a few singles just to practice hook grip.
200kg x 1
230kg x 1
230kg x 1
All flew up

Cable pulldowns - side handles
50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
80kg x 10
90kg x 10

Barbell bent over rows
60kg x 8 x 3

Done.

Fairly easy session so I can push squats a little more tomorrow


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Feeling pretty battered now but hit all targets once again.

Squat
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
100kg x 3
120kg x 3
140kg x 3
160kg x 3
180kg x 3

Back was pretty sore after OHP earlier in the week and yesterdays session hadn't helped. Was niggling as I went up the weights so wasn't confident while setting up for top set but they flew up.

Leg press
100kg x 12
150kg x 12
200kg x 12
250kg x 12

Leg extensions
90 x 12
105 x 12
120 x 12
135 x 12

Seated hamstring curls
70 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12

Done. Back is f**ked now and hamstrings are very tight. Plans for the rest of the day are lay back, chill and watch Hearts f**k Hibs up in the edinburgh derby


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Smashed it today.

Bench - paused
60kg x 5 x 3 warm up
112.5kg x 5
127.5kg x 3
142.5kg x 1+ hit 4 with a slight spot on 4th. Vid to follow

Seated OHP
40kg x 10
50kg x 10
70kg x 10
Switched to shoulder press machine as training partner was struggling to stabilise weight by this point
90kg x 10
113kg (full stack) x 10
90kg x 10

Pec deck
80 x 10 for 3 sets

Machine Tricep extensions
30kg x 12 either side
50kg x 12 either side
70kg x 12 either side

Machine dips
50kg x 12 for 4 sets

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Going well mate, nice work with the bench. :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Going well mate, nice work with the bench. :thumbup1:


 Thanks bud. Everything is moving in the right direction at the moment. Deload next week but tempted to test a max bench soon as feels strong.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Thanks bud. Everything is moving in the right direction at the moment. Deload next week but tempted to test a max bench soon as feels strong.


 If you feel up to it I would just go for it IMO.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> If you feel up to it I would just go for it IMO.


 Feeling a big deadlift coming soon too, might deload bench and give that a try first.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Feeling a big deadlift coming soon too, might deload bench and give that a try first.


 Would definitely take a deadlift PR over a bench PR but that's just me. Bonus points if you go for both. lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Spent 40 mins doing mobility work today. Left hip has been quite tight and won't open as much as right but seems to have loosened after working on it. Sat in butterfly position and got my daughter to stand on left leg which helped a lot :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decided i'm gonna attempt a new PB tomorrow on deadlifts, 280kg at u90kg sounds good


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well it didn't go to plan today.

Deadlift
Went for 50kg jumps and 40kg jump for the 280 to stay fresh as poss.

60kg x 3 x 3 warm up
100kg x 3
140kg x 1
190kg x 1
240kg x 1. Flew up, easy rep. Felt confident for the 280.
280 fail - came off floor but ass was up and bar hadn't passed knees so wasn't happening. Vid below






Lat pulldowns
50kg x 12
50kg x 12
60kg x 12
60kg x 12
70kg x 12
70kg x 12

Hyper ext holding 10kg plate
3 sets of 12 reps

Seated rows 3 sets of 10. Unsure of weight.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Lower back is f**ked today! Think I'll swerve hyper ext next time I attempt a PB, they always leave my back in bits lol. Def need to add them in more often though.

Deloading everything next week. Considering deloading squats tomorrow as not sure how productive training will be if back is still feeling like this.

Been pissed off at missing 280 but not sure why I even thought it was there yesterday tbh. Not rushing to try it again as still aiming for 250 in comp in April. Going to start programming my deadlifting again now though rather than just going by feel with it so I can start progressing again towards 280+


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

f**ked off squats today. Back still not eased off from the to other day and had a bottle of wine last night so decided to have a long lie instead. Just going to rest up now til Wed, plenty time for CNS to recover instead of having to deload.

Been contemplating switching from conventional deadlift to **** deadlifts (sumo) as i'm regularly seeing tiny guys pulling 300+ this way on instagram. Think I am going to work on technique next week and see how it goes.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

The lad who had the strongman gym has put all his equipment in storage now and no plans to reopen a gym at the moment so decided I'm pulling from the strongman comp as no access to equipment locally and I'm still miles off where I need to be


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Squats tomorrow. Going to do more mobility work tonight in preparation. Feeling fresh so not going to deload squats, will be a lighter week for bench and deads this week though. Also going to get cardio in after each session as been finding myself short of breath lately at the slightest things


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decent enough session tonight, feeling it now cpl hours later!!

Paused Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
100kg x 3
120kg x 3

Squats
140kg x 3
170kg x 1
190kg x 1 - RPE felt about 90% with this
130kg with 5 sec pause x 3

Leg extensions
90 x 15
90 x 15
110 x 15
110 x 15
130 x 15
110 x 15

Hamstring curls
90 x 15
90 x 15
110 x 15
110 x 15

By this point was totally done energy-wise so called it there.

Tomorrow is a push session


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deload push session. Didn't feel like it

Bench - touch n go
40kg x 10
60kg x 10
80kg x 10
90kg x 10
90kg x 10

Dumbell side raises
10kg per side x 12
12.5kg per side x 12
15kg per side x 12
17.5kg per side x 12

Seated DB shoulder press
22.5kg per side x 10
30kg per side x 10
35kg per side x 10
40kg per side x 5
42.5kg per side x 5
37.5kg per side x 5

Cable flyes
11.5kg per side x 10
20kg per side x 10
27.5kg per side x 10
32.5kg per side x 10

Single arm cable pushdowns
18kg x 10
27.5kg x 10
27.5kg x 10
Reverse grip
11.5kg x 10 x 3

Seated Dips
Stack x 10 for 3 sets

Done. Shoulders burning, tris burning, chest feels not bad.

Rest now til Sunday. Plans are light deadlift session with some technique work and practicing Sumo followed by some back work.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Training went well today. Deload so nothing too heavy but set my sumo PB (purely because it was my first proper session doing em but a PB is still a PB :lol

Sumo deadlift
60kg x 3
90kg x 3
120kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 1
210kg x 1
210kg x 1
160kg x 3
100kg x 5

T bar rows
25kg x 10
45kg x 10
67.5kg x 10
47.5kg x 10

Lat pulldowns
45kg x 12
55kg x 12
55kg x 12
55kg x 12

Done

Have to say I am loving sumo pulls, think my leverages are well suited as they felt effortless conpared to pulling conventional. What a difference after spending ages reading up and nailing technique. In the past my stance was way too wide and I would lose balance from s**t form.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Plan was squats tomorrow but when you have just lost around a litre of fluid out your ass sometimes it's best to reconsider...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Planned out squats from now til the GPC Scottish, will get 2 lots of 531 with a deload in before then and hopefully a nice deep 200 should be a piece of piss by then.

Over 90kg this morning, first time in ages. Bit bloated lately so will need to keep this in check


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

So tonight was squats. Hit all targets so I am happy.

Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5

Working sets
122.5kg x 5
142.5kg x 5
162.5kg x 5+ amrap. Hit 6, wish I went for 7 but it would have been a grinder tbh

Calf raises
15 plates x 10 for 3 sets. First time doing these properly since I f**ked ankle up and they actually felt OK

Leg press
160kg x 10
240kg x 10
240kg x 10

Done.

Going to start winding the accessory stuff down over coming weeks, particularly the 3 weeks after I deload.

Next session will be Bench on Wed night, Deadlifts Thurs this week and then away for a spa hotel break with the mrs over the weekend while my mum watches the 3 terrors.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good session tonight, really feeling it tbh. Not sure how that's gonna impact tomorrows deadlift session lol.

Bench - paused
60kg x 8
60kg x 8

Working sets
100kg x 5
120kg x 5 
137.5kg x 5+. Hit 5. Was fine with this tbh, was meant to be 117.5kg middle set but just rounded up to 120kg for easyness and the top set should actually have been 132.5kg amrap but I f**ked up because I clearly can't count

Seated dumbell shoulder press
25kg per side x 10
30kg per side x 10
35kg per side x 10
40kg per side x 5
42.5kg per side x 5
45kg per side x 5

I think the 45s are actually a PB for me. Went up easy so was happy

Tricep rope pushdowns
70lb x 12 for 4 sets

Single arm cable pushdowns
40lb x 12 per side for 4 sets
50lb x 12 per side for 1 set

Done. Now to eat some steak burgers and rice and lie on the couch feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Combination yesterdays session and then sleeping funny has got right shoulder feeling pretty f**ked today. Not sure how that will interfere with training tonight but if needs must I will just take some painkillers today and bash on anyway.

After today i'm resting up til Wed, plus I have an hour massage booked in at the spa on Saturday so plenty recovery before next session


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tonight went fine. Just decided to programme deadlifts using 531 so that's basically what I'm doing for everything now 

Did the bulk of my work tonight sumo but on top set my calfs cramped after rep 2 so just pulled the rest conventional. Thinking sumo might work longer term for singles but struggled with the volume and resetting each rep.

Deadlifts
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5

Working sets
170kg x 5
195kg x 5
220kg x 5+. Hit 6, had 8 there easy if I started the set conventional. Lesson learned and still exceeded target so no harm done.

Seated rows
90 x 12
130 x 12
170 x 12
170 x 12

T bar rows
40kg x 10
50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
Drop sets
Set 1 - 70kg 6, 60kg 4, 50kg 4, 40kg 3, 30kg 4, 20kg 3
Set 2 - 60kg 8, 50kg 4, 40kg 3, 30kg 5, 20kg 6

Done.

Tbar rows was a last minute decision tbh, was about to do some cable pulldowns but when the tbar rows face directly on to the assisted pull ups machine and a group of 5 fit birds start using said machinesometimes rows are just more important


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rough as hell today. First hangover of 2017 and in no rush to do it again soon lol. Massage yesterday was good though, may start doing this more regularly as back feels ace afterwards


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

So tonight I was back to it and again hit all numbers.

Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 3
100kg x 3

Working sets
135kg x 3
152.5kg x 3
170kg x 3+. Hit 5. 4 fast and comfortable reps, sucked air in and ground out a 5th. Slight stall on way out, face and eyes went pure red and then weight flew up.

Leg press (cyber squat press)
100kg x 10
150kg x 10
190kg x 10
230kg x 10
270kg x 10

Done.

Bench tomorrow, feeling good for it. Dropping OHP out this week but will still do some side raises and accessory work on tris


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Have not checked this log in a while. Some good lifting mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Have not checked this log in a while. Some good lifting mate.


 Cheers man. Still going well


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bench night tonight. Hit targets as always 

Paused bench
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
107.5kg x 3
125kg x 3
140kg x 3+. Hit 5, could maybe have got a 6th but last rep felt around 90% effort.

DB side raises
12.5kg DBs x 10
15kg DBs x 10
17.5kg DBs x 10

Skull crushers
32.5kg x 10
42.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10

CGBP using ez curl
52.5kg x 10
52.5kg x 10

DB flyes
15kg DBs x 10 for 3 sets


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deadlifts this morning. Not feeling it at all tbh but will give myself a shake and get it done.

Wrist was feeling a bit sore after squats on Wed and bench n skullcrushers last night haven't helped. Need to avoid wanking and give it some rest til next week lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deadlifts

60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 3

Working sets
180kg x 3
207.5kg x 3
235kg x 3+. Hit 5, vid to follow

Did all sets hookgrip today except top set, strapped up to make sure I maximised reps.

Cable pulldowns - also hookgrip on these

80kg x 10
80kg x 10
90kg x 10
100kg x 10

Hyper extensions - holding 10kg plate for 3 sets of 10

Did some extra grip work too, hanging from pull-up bar thumbless for as long as poss. Went to failure 3x

Messaged GPC to confirm I am def in as I applied and paid in Nov but never got confirmation, they said competitor list will be up this weekend. They posted to confirm totals and my qualifying total is 547.5kg which I will easily smash even if I f**k up on squats


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Edit - forgot to add I did SLDL after deadlifts 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 80kg x 10


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fancied a treat tonight. Chicken Korma Calzone, amazing!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hamstrings are tight as hell tonight and have been all day. Will be from the SLDL, been a long time since they've felt like this! Def need to do more often


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Was working today but was fairly quiet, maybe 10 calls in space of 7 hours and got an early finish. Spent most of day watching Elite FTS table-talk videos and diff interviews with Ed Coan, Chris Duffin, Kirk Kaworski etc so was a good shift lol.

While I was bored I checked qual totals for next weight class up in GPC and noticed the 100s is 577.5. Got me wondering if I nail that in 90s could I go to the British weighing nearer 100 and just do that class having hit the required numbers. Just a thought as would allow me to push for a bit more size and eat without feeling as guilty (and restricting myself depending where my weight is at lol). May message em to check this.

Now about to dig the crosstrainer out and punish myself for 45 mins after Fri nights calzone and Sat nights beef curry. Was going to do mobility work but will wait til tomorrow or Tues as hammys still v tight


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Was working today but was fairly quiet, maybe 10 calls in space of 7 hours and got an early finish. Spent most of day watching Elite FTS table-talk videos and diff interviews with Ed Coan, Chris Duffin, Kirk Kaworski etc so was a good shift lol.
> 
> While I was bored I checked qual totals for next weight class up in GPC and noticed the 100s is 577.5. Got me wondering if I nail that in 90s could I go to the British weighing nearer 100 and just do that class having hit the required numbers. Just a thought as would allow me to push for a bit more size and eat without feeling as guilty (and restricting myself depending where my weight is at lol). May message em to check this.
> 
> Now about to dig the crosstrainer out and punish myself for 45 mins after Fri nights calzone and Sat nights beef curry. Was going to do mobility work but will wait til tomorrow or Tues as hammys still v tight


 What's the qualifier for the 90's?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What's the qualifier for the 90's?


 I was sure it was going to be 595 from looking a few months back but I must have misread as they confirmed last week on FB its 547.5kg


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I was sure it was going to be 595 from looking a few months back but I must have misread as they confirmed last week on FB its 547.5kg


 What are you planning to total then? Would be good if you can slide up a weight class for the finals, it seems like something they should cater for realistically. Hope it works out.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What are you planning to total then? Would be good if you can slide up a weight class for the finals, it seems like something they should cater for realistically. Hope it works out.


 I might just stick at 90 TBH, was just a thought that I could move up potentially but in reality I'd probs just end up fatter and less competitive lol.

Would be nice to hit the 600 in April and then push myself to nearer 700 for finals in Nov. Still miles off the standard of some of the top boys but that's the eventual goal. I see some of the vids @Jakemaguire posts and I think jesus I'm not as strong as I thought I was lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I might just stick at 90 TBH, was just a thought that I could move up potentially but in reality I'd probs just end up fatter and less competitive lol.
> 
> Would be nice to hit the 600 in April and then push myself to nearer 700 for finals in Nov. Still miles off the standard of some of the top boys but that's the eventual goal. I see some of the vids @Jakemaguire posts and I think jesus I'm not as strong as I thought I was lol


 Yeah I was fairly proud of some of my lifts until I started to follow his logs. :lol:

A 700 total would be nice mate. Good luck with it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

@RS86 @Quackerz lol you'll get there lads. I just finished training squats got 205 for 5 then 205 for 6 rep pb!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> @RS86 @Quackerz lol you'll get there lads. I just finished training squats got 205 for 5 then 205 for 6 rep pb!


 FFS exactly my point haha


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Struggling for motivation for this one today. Heading to gym in 30 mins for Squats but left hamstring is still pretty tight and I'm just not feeling it. Just had a coffee and listening to some Slipknot to try and get my head in it. Training partner is on way to mine now so I will be heading down and getting it done regardless


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

So ended up being best squat session for ages, felt strong every lift.

Squat
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5

Working sets
142.5kg x 5
162.5kg x 3
180kg x 1+. Hit 3, well happy with this. Before I got under the bar was doubting myself for some reason but as soon as I got my head in it it became a matter of how many reps.

Filmed it for a change, never usually bother since my squats are s**t but needed to gauge depth. Been really focusing on trying to sink em deep this year. f**k me I never realised how deep I actually go though, in my mind it was higher.

Just finished with some leg press on the cyber squat press machine
145kg x 10
195kg x 10
245kg x 10
245kg x 10

Then went home and banged the Mrs so hips are now well and truly done in.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


>


 buried those mate

the flooring looks a bit ropey

looked like the wood came up when you were walking the weight out


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> buried those mate
> 
> the flooring looks a bit ropey
> 
> looked like the wood came up when you were walking the weight out


 Yeah I'm not sure why but that rack has a wooden bit cut out and placed in the rack with some grip tape on it. Solid concrete below with black hard rubber gym flooring, wondering if it was too slippy or something before? Other rack just has the normal flooring but the rack feels uneven


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bench tonight. Everything still going to plan

Paused bench
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5

Working sets
117.5kg x 5
132.5kg x 3
147.5kg x 1+. Hit 3 tonight, felt strong first 2, 3rd was a bit more of a fight but went up no bother.

DB shoulder press
25kg DBs x 10
30kg DBs x 10
37.5kg DBs x 10

Side raises
10kg per side 3 sets of 10

Machine tricep extensions (supersetted with pec deck - 11 plates for sets of 10)
70lb x 10
90lb x 10
110lb x 10
110lb to failure - 24 reps

Done. Deadlifts on Sat morning and then deload week


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Been thinking about my openers and also training after this deload. The programme will leave me ready for a deload week of the comp and was planning on resting til the comp on the Sun but guaging by how I have felt after this Wendler cycle I'm going to change it up a bit.

Will push the Amraps hard in week 1 and 2 but this time in week 3 I will just hit the targeted 1 rep and then will drop down to my opening weight and hit a single on that too. My logic behind this is it should leave me a little fresher and also confident of nailing my openers.

Thinking of opening at 170 squats, 135 bench and 220 deads


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deadlifts today. Heading down for around 10. Just had a coffee and about to get some food down me.

Top set today is 247.5 x 1+. I'd like 3 but I'm going to work hook grip on my 2nd set and my top set so this might hinder me slightly. As long as I hit 1 though I can take my time reset and do it again


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Deadlifts today. Heading down for around 10. Just had a coffee and about to get some food down me.
> 
> Top set today is 247.5 x 1+. I'd like 3 but I'm going to work hook grip on my 2nd set and my top set so this might hinder me slightly. As long as I hit 1 though I can take my time reset and do it again


 Hit 4 and I'll PM you a nude.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nailed it again today

Deadlift
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 5

Working sets
195kg x 5
220kg x 3
247.5kg x 1+. Hit 3. Could have ground out a 4th I reckon but tore a callus off on 3rd rep so left it there. Felt v strong on pulls today. Vid to follow

Hyper ext
10
10
10 holding 10kg plate
10 holding 20kg plate

Cable pulldowns
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
80kg x 10

Done. Was feeling fairly worn down anyway and with hand bleeding thought f**k it that'll do


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice going mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Nice going mate. :thumbup1:


 Cheers bud. All going to plan. TBH I am glad Next Week is a deload though as I am feeling it now lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

So changed plans for training this week again lol. Did light squats, bench and deads today and will do same again on Sat.

Today's session went like this

Squat - beltless
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
100kg x 3
120kg x 1
120kg x 1
120kg x 1
120kg x 1

Paused bench
40kg x 5
60kg x 3
80kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg with 5 sec pause x 3

Deadlifts
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
90kg x 3
120kg x 3
160kg x 3
160kg x 3
140kg x 3
120kg x 3

Done.

Not gonna lie that was hard today! Feeling fried this week and hips, knees and elbows feel pretty beat up. Will be glad of the rest before Saturdays session.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Mate you could open heavier on the deadlift you wanna open on something you can double any day of the week


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Mate you could open heavier on the deadlift you wanna open on something you can double any day of the week


 I'm in 2 minds about openers and 3rd attempts. Entries closed and none of the top guys (Liam Calder, Darryn Wright etc) are in this year, assuming maybe since SSM u90s is 6 days before.

Tempted to open heavier, make sure I hit qualifying total by 2nd lifts and then go for broke with the 3rd lifts and attempt to win my class.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Spoke to Andy Cairney who is running the GPC Scottish re weigh-ins. Has to be done 24 hours before comp as that's GPC rules so will need to have a drive down on the Sat and then going to eat like mad for 24 hours


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

2nd session of the week, light again today. Work mainly on speed with singles.

Beltless speed squats
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
80kg x 1
100kg x 1
120kg x 1
120kg x 1
120kg x 1
140kg x 1
140kg x 1
140kg x 1

Paused speed Bench
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
80kg x 1
80kg x 1
90kg x 1
90kg x 1
100kg x 1
100kg x 1
100kg x 1

Beltless speed Deadlifts
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 1
170kg x 1
170kg x 1
170kg x 1
180kg x 1

Done.

Back to 531 next week for last 3 week push. No accessory work now either, just focusing 100% on big 3 taking me up to comp.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got 3 miles of walking in yesterday. About to ruin the hard work with strongbows and a beef curry :lol:


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm having to stay in Glasgow the night before the comp now to save the long travel back and forward from weigh ins. My new aim is just to hit a qualifying total, my body is beat up like s**t.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> I'm having to stay in Glasgow the night before the comp now to save the long travel back and forward from weigh ins. My new aim is just to hit a qualifying total, my body is beat up like s**t.


 I'm in Perth so just driving down on Sat morning and then back down Sun. Had thought about getting a hotel but not gonna bother.

I feel you, starting to get wee niggles creeping in now. Deload week was hardest week yet and it should have been a rest hahaha.

What weight are you competing at bud? What's your qualifying total?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Spur of the moment gym session tonight. Training partner was meant to have football but it was cancelled so appeared at mine. Was shattered after work and no mental prep so was always going to be a hard one.

Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5

Working sets
130kg x 5
150kg x 5
170kg x 5+. Hit 5 tonight, 5th was very difficult, def wasn't a 6th there tonight.

Leg press
175kg x 10
225kg x 10
275kg x 10
325kg x 10
365kg x 10

Disappointed with squats tonight. Not sure why tbh as I still hit the target. Suppose it was mainly because I ideally wanted to get 6 reps. Made up for it with leg press, most I have done on it for a long time. Bench tomorrow.

Added Cissus back in tonight. Stupidly arm wrestled a guy at work the other night (and won of course) but seems to have brought on some tendonitis in left elbow now.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

RS86 said:


> I'm in Perth so just driving down on Sat morning and then back down Sun. Had thought about getting a hotel but not gonna bother.
> 
> I feel you, starting to get wee niggles creeping in now. Deload week was hardest week yet and it should have been a rest hahaha.
> 
> What weight are you competing at bud? What's your qualifying total?


 Usually sit around the 105kg mark so just entered the 110kg class rather than try and lose weight. Kind of wish I had to be more competitive but got enough to worry about with nerves. Sure my qualifying total is 595kg.

Elbows have been aching etc so now it's giving the fear.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> Usually sit around the 105kg mark so just entered the 110kg class rather than try and lose weight. Kind of wish I had to be more competitive but got enough to worry about with nerves. Sure my qualifying total is 595kg.
> 
> Elbows have been aching etc so now it's giving the fear.


 You will be lifting in the same flight as me then . You'll recognise me from the vids so feel free to come over and say hi on the day. My names Robbie btw.

You will do fine. The adrenaline on the platform will give you an edge. I was nervous about my first strongman comp last year but I read something few weeks before it that totally changed my mind set.

When you think about how you feel when you are nervous and how you feel when you are excited they are basically the same thing, it's just how you read the feelings that decides if you are nervous or excited. Soon as I thought about that I realised and stopped worrying and thought I'm not actually nervous at all just really excited about it all.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Didn't feel like hips were firing well last night as very little pop in my squats and slow out the hole. Lower back is tight as hell today!!

Still benching tonight and then couple days off til Sat so going to work on mobility again Wed and Thurs and see if I can ease it off for deadlifts


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nearly never went to gym today as Mrs was struggling with little one being ill. Luckily she settled down by the time I finished work.

This week has been a real grind so far, just not getting into it at all. Not overly happy with tonight's session again despite hitting all targets.

Paused Bench
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5

Working sets
105kg x 5
120kg x 5
137.5kg x 5+. Got the 5. First 4 were quick off chest and smooth to lockout. 5th went but a little slower. Elbow was really hating me on these so no way I was grinding a 6th out.

Tendonitis is easing off a bit, no pain all day and it is fine right now. Very noticeable unracking and through my sets tonight though, radiating pain.

Finished the session with some light weights and high rep pump work shoulder side raises, tricep extension and pec deck.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Knew it was gonna happen but that's me got the sickness/diarrhea bug my youngest had. Not likely to manage training tomorrow so will aim for Sunday. Weight had crept up to nearer 91kg, not for long!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Knew it was gonna happen but that's me got the sickness/diarrhea bug my youngest had. Not likely to manage training tomorrow so will aim for Sunday. Weight had crept up to nearer 91kg, not for long!


 you can usually get some nice carb up photos after D&V bouts

you lose so much water and dont really eat so its like a depletion phase


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> you can usually get some nice carb up photos after D&V bouts
> 
> you lose so much water and dont really eat so its like a depletion phase


 Plus it's extra recovery time too I suppose lol. Silver linings


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Seem to be over the worst of illness. Feeling a bit more normal. Won't be back to work tomorrow but probs Tues or Wed so will get back to gym midweek touch wood.

Weight down to 88kg, can live with that as could have been a lot worse


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Feel a lot better today and appetite is back to normal. Just weighed myself and tonight I have jumped back up to 91.5kg.

2 more sessions on each lift between now and comp time. Abandoning 531 as after some thought I don't think it's ideal for peaking. Gonna try something out.

This week I'm gonna work out average weights from opener, planned 2nd and planned 3rd attempt on each lift. Will then hit singles on this average weight til I feel like it was a struggle (but not to failure).

Then based off how many singles I get I will be able to gauge where I'm at (ie if I will manage to hit the 3rd attempt). If I'm 100% confident then I will work up to 95% of that weight for a single next week and then smash it on comp day. If I'm not feeling like it's there then I will lower 3rd attempt number and work to a 95% of lower weight next week instead.

Hopefully that makes sense as it does to me but wasn't as easy to type out haha :lol: Could all be a waste of time as come comp day I could feel way stronger/weaker and have to change it about anyway but f**k it we shall see...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

So opted to go for 5 singles at around 85% this week and 2-3 at 95% next week to peak instead of the crap above.

Still not 100% but couldn't afford to hold off any longer so got my ass in the gym tonight for squats. Nailed it, confidence is back on track after a s**t week.

Off to a bad start when I dug my belt out, forgot my bloody knee sleeves. Contemplating driving home for them but decided to just get on with it.

Squats

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 3
100kg x 3
130kg x 1
150kg x 1

170kg x 1
170kg x 1
170kg x 1
170kg x 1
170kg x 1

The 'pop' that I felt was missing the other week was back tonight so thinking the extra rest maybe has done me good, all reps were strong and fast and depth was atg as per normal.

Next session will be bench up to 85% for some singles, hoping for the same


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deadlifts today. Nailed em again. Did every set with hook grip.

Deadlifts
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 3
125kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 1

230kg x 1
230kg x 1
230kg x 1
230kg x 1
230kg x 1

Weight moved well. 5th a little slower but still went up smoothly. Held last rep at top for 5 secs as well for grip, thumbs were getting well crushed :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

14 days out. 89.2kg this morning


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Squats tonight. Last heavy session so had to go well.

Squats

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 3
120kg x 3
140kg x 1
165kg x 1
190kg x 1

The 190 flew up tonight. Didn't even feel heavy as I walked it out tbh I was so psyched for it. Straight down to depth and back up no grind. Seriously now considering taking 200 as my 2nd lift and going 210 in final squat.

Bench on Wednesday


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bench tonight.

Failed miserably. Just wasn't happening. Pinned under 120kg after getting stuck midway... Tried 110 and it was a real grinder, racked it with a spot.

Jokes :lol: nailed it as usual.

Bench - paused

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
100kg x 3
120kg x 1
145kg x 1

The 145 absolutely flew up tonight. Didn't feel heavy at all on descent or press. Based on that feel like 160+ is defo there.

Watching back some bench vids from past few months one thing I spotted is I tend to be more on the ball of the foot and foot moves a bit while I bench. Tonight I made sure heels were planted and stayed there, actually think this made a positive difference as even warm ups felt faster.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Last deadlift session today and that's me all set.

Deadlift - all done with hookgrip

60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 1
180kg x 1
220kg x 1
245kg x 1

All went up easy. Still feeling fresh and good afterwards. Hopefully the 270-272.5 is in the tank if required but i'm def feeling like 265 will fly up.

Now it's just a case of resting up and staying fresh and then getting the job done in 9 days time. Will do some basic mobility work over the next few days and a quick light session on Monday to get muscles firing and get some blood in them.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Last deadlift session today and that's me all set.
> 
> Deadlift - all done with hookgrip
> 
> ...


 good luck with it mayne

you going full power or DL only?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> good luck with it mayne
> 
> you going full power or DL only?


 Full power bud. Raw 90s


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Weight up to 90.6kg this morning. Ate a fair bit all day including an easter egg at work and I've just had salt & pepper chicken from Chinese so not even going near those scales tonight :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Checked the damage earlier this evening. 91.5kg lol. Will drop carbs a bit for next 2 days so should drop a bit of water off. Light full body session tomorrow night after work.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Checked the damage earlier this evening. 91.5kg lol. Will drop carbs a bit for next 2 days so should drop a bit of water off. Light full body session tomorrow night after work.


 chinese got to be the absolute worse for water retention and just general bloat

i swear even when i was natty i ate so much chinese food once i got oedema (semi serious)


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> chinese got to be the absolute worse for water retention and just general bloat
> 
> i swear even when i was natty i ate so much chinese food once i got oedema (semi serious)


 Yeah the salt content must have been outrageous haha. I will probs piss about a kg of water back out over next 48 hours now lol. Might have a chinese again day before comp since its 24hr weigh in :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Last mobility session done tonight and that's me all set for Sunday


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

OK so weigh-ins tomorrow. Setting off at 8am so should hit Glasgow before 9 and then go get weighed. Planning to get in and out early as poss and get the eating started.

Went out with the family last night to the beach and then along to a small fishing village famous for their fish suppers. Had my first ever fish supper and it was amazing but had to undo the bad work today lol.

Skipped breakfast and have only had 1 proper meal and a flapjack so far today. Will have a light bite later on and just starve til tomorrow once weigh-in is out the way. Grumpy ****er today as a result...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


> OK so weigh-ins tomorrow. Setting off at 8am so should hit Glasgow before 9 and then go get weighed. Planning to get in and out early as poss and get the eating started.
> 
> Went out with the family last night to the beach and then along to a small fishing village famous for their fish suppers. Had my first ever fish supper and it was amazing but had to undo the bad work today lol.
> 
> Skipped breakfast and have only had 1 proper meal and a flapjack so far today. Will have a light bite later on and just starve til tomorrow once weigh-in is out the way. Grumpy ****er today as a result...


 good luck with it mate

have you weighed yourself since the post chinese weigh in?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> good luck with it mate
> 
> have you weighed yourself since the post chinese weigh in?


 Thanks .

Yeah its been fluctuating a bit between 90 and 91 but should make it comfortably tomorrow hopefully. Then straight across to the shopping centre, into McDs and double bacon and egg mcmuffins are going in lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

yea youll be sound

have a hot bath tonight and youll prob sweat a good bit off


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> yea youll be sound
> 
> have a hot bath tonight and youll prob sweat a good bit off


 Already done that and had a low carb day too lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well... Totally done in but overall im happy with how the day went. Ill copy and paste the FB write up cos im burst lol.

First ever powerlifting meet today, competed in the GPC Scottish Open at 90kg.

Finished with a 632.5kg at 90kg and came 2nd in my class. Would have loved the 1st but was blown away by a lad hitting 730 lol.

Going into this comp I had a couple of goals. 1) Qualify for the British 2) Hit a 600kg total in my first meet 3) Go 9 for 9

I achieved the first 2 and went 8/9. Overall a fantastic day and experience.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


>


 Well done mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well done mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats mate, done well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


>


 Bird talking whilst you deadlift is fit. Good lift too.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Well done mate!


 Thanks bud. Felt good finally getting on the platform and letting loose. Maybe see you at the Brits if you're there


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Bird talking whilst you deadlift is fit. Good lift too.


 There was a good few tidy birds there yesterday


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gonna stop updating this log now. Cpl weeks downtime and then will start a new one for my British prep


----------

